

The shutdown is proof of democracy working. - mikeweiss
http://www.thepointmag.com/?point=145

======
EveretteTaylor
Wasn't expecting to find this on Hacker News but good read

------
_delirium
Did you accidentally submit this to the wrong website?

~~~
mikeweiss
It's sarcastic in tone and if you are under the impression that it is
republican sided then you only read the title.

~~~
DanBC
Do you have any connection to Evan Weiss?

~~~
mikeweiss
Actually we went to High School together, but we are not related. That would
be pretty cool though if we were.

